# Stocking a Mobile Tackle Shop in AK



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm interested in talking to someone that is familiar with fishing in southcentral Alaska that could help me put together a buying list to stock a mobile tackle shop for the summer/fall season. Trout and Salmon, primarily.

I have a small 16ft trailer that I want to convert into this business with a selection of the best and most commonly used bait and tackle that someone that's out fishing far from the nearest shop might need.

Also considering a cleaning/packing service, but not quite sure of the logistics on that end of things...Another possibility is doing charter bookings for a commission.

The funny thing is that I have the trailer and the idea...but I'm not much of a fisherman so I need help on what I should stock!

Any advice on this kind of thing would be appreciated!!!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm not sure you'd have the traffic to support that endeavor, but then I'm not in AK.
You seem to have a knack for marketing strategies, maybe finding a product better suited to your talents might be the key. One thing that has gone over pretty well for a small shop in a town nearby is used hunting and fishing equipment. Hunters and fishermen buy lots of "STUFF". What they find is useless for them usually lays about unused until they find a way to get rid of it. Other hunters are interested in that same sort of stuff and getting it at a reduced price seems to really interest them. This small store is stocked with used camo, rain gear, game calls, climbing tree stands, rods, reels, tackle, some of those scent proof rubber boots, knives, hats, bows, arrows, etc. The stock turns over pretty regularly, the store is always open and there seems to be a truck or two in the parking area all the time. They buy and sell. They are centrally located, and seem to be doing well. There's also free coffee and a roundtable if you want to sit and chat.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

It's a good ideal if you know some locations where there might be a large gathering of fishermen. When the spoonbill and sandbass are running I use to see a guy set up and sell fishing equipment and carried lots of fishing line and would respool your reel for you. 

A portable concession stand would be ideal too. When my oldest daughter was in grade school they would have a carnival at the end of the school year and whichever kid sold the most fundraising candybar would be crowned Prince or Princes at the carnival. Well I would take off and go fishing at this same fishing hole with the spoonbills and sandbass spawning and there would be hundreds of people there fishing. I would take a box of fundraising candybars with me and come around lunch time I would start asking people if they wanted to buy a candybar. By this time everyone is getting hungry but no one wants to leave and look for lunch because of all the heavy fishing action. I would have all those candybars sold in less then a hour. So with that in mind I've always thought "A person could make a lot of money if they would set up a portable concession and sell hotdogs, chilidogs, chips, pop, candy, etc. to the public fishermens and maybe a few tackle items also.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL, I do have a lot of ideas when it comes to marketing strategies and businesses. Some of which I'm not very suited to at all. I mostly like to get them started up and sell them. There's someone out there that could make a great business out of this, I just want to get it set up for them. 

As for traffic...it get's CRAZY out there when you have a good run coming in. Plus there's only one main road through the entire region, so anywhere you pulled off and parked with a good sign you could make money. Some basic concessions are definitely on my list. And other little things, mostly. Hooks, lines, maybe a few nets, some beads, and fresh roe when I can get it. Leathermans. Stringers. A few coolers. Ice. Maybe camp fuel?

I don't know. I could try it out without a huge investment, I'll let you all know how it goes and then if anyone's interested in buying...maybe we can strike a deal.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

yes you do have a lot of ideas, Ive given this some thought as well.

most people that are serious about fishing will have everything they need for the trip, you should see my tackle box. if I dont I will hit my favorite tackle shop along the way, if posiable though I try to pick it up at walmart (much cheaper then the tackle shops not all the selection but if its a staple item its there) 

this in my mind is a decent way to help pay for a portion of your fishing trip, but I wouldnt count on it at all. Im not trying to be discouraging I just dont see it making a lot of money in the long run. you will have to put a good bit time before you get regulars, and if they come to depend on you for their supplys you will have to be sure to always be there and be well stocked. you couldnt decide to sleep in cause you dont feel like going out. 

get a couple plano 737 tackle boxs (lots of storage) and extra storage boxs,
stock up hooks,sinkers,swivels,leaders (you can get the supplys to make your own real cheap) line and bait. when I hit a spot I would make like a hot dog vendor "HOOKS LINE SINKERS" (though I wouldnt be obnoxious about it) 
no interest move on down the way and keep trying.

my other idea is getting a decent size flatback canoe and motor and run people up and down river for a nominal fee. we have one dam nearby and its always packed so Im sure I could land the clients. lots show up and go Im out of here but if they could toss me thirty bucks to get them to a sweet spot (I know most of this river and its got the best walleye fishing in the area!) so ya basicly a guide service on the cheap, if I could make 60-100 a day and fish on top of it I would be more then happy!


----------

